# Lister SIMS EDE Programme



## Callioperac (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, All -

I've tried searching to find a topic that covers this but couldn't find anything - apologies is this has already been discussed somewhere....

We're considering the Lister programme through SIMS in Ireland.  Has anyone used this and what were your experiences?  

Thanks in advance for your help!

Kind regards, 
Beth


----------



## 61304 (Apr 13, 2011)

if you go onto rollercoaster.ie / donor conception there are a few threads there about S*ms DE.


----------

